# CBSA management pulls Officers out of border patrol project



## Crown-Loyal (4 Oct 2010)

Interesting little piece of info...

http://www.ciu-sdi.ca/?p=38954&lang=en


----------



## Ex-SHAD (6 Oct 2010)

My understanding is that “Inland Officers” of CBSA already had the authority to operate within the nation, and that this authority is derived from customs services which existed prior to Confederation, when the customs services of the respective colonies had the right to take in individuals who posed a risk to the health of HM’s citizenry.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (7 Oct 2010)

Ex-SHAD said:
			
		

> My understanding is that “Inland Officers” of CBSA already had the authority to operate within the nation, and that this authority is derived from customs services which existed prior to Confederation, when the customs services of the respective colonies had the right to take in individuals who posed a risk to the health of HM’s citizenry.



Inland is a reactive not proactive unit.  With out getting to confusing, all CBSA officers have the authority to operate within Canada. Management just makes certain "positions" that they allow to work inland, then they tell the rest of us that we can't enforce laws inland. It is a way for them to have a bare essentials  customs/immigration service and not have to pay for training and equipment for a proper agency.  A Border Patrol position would allow CBSA officers to focus on enforcing the law between ports, something the RCMP is supposed to do after it absorbed the Customs Preventative Service in the 1930's, but they are busy doing other things. Bottom line is that Canada's Border Agency should be patrolling the border.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Oct 2010)

Maybe someone initially thought that the international border they would be working at would be the Ontario/Quebec border?  ;D


----------



## Crown-Loyal (13 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Maybe someone initially thought that the international border they would be working at would be the Ontario/Quebec border?  ;D



That is the hardest posting to work within CBSA, you have to be bilingual  :nod:


----------



## J.J (14 Oct 2010)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> *Inland is a reactive not proactive unit*.  With out getting to confusing, all CBSA officers have the authority to operate within Canada. Management just makes certain "positions" that they allow to work inland, then they tell the rest of us that we can't enforce laws inland. It is a way for them to have a bare essentials  customs/immigration service and not have to pay for training and equipment for a proper agency.  A Border Patrol position would allow CBSA officers to focus on enforcing the law between ports, something the RCMP is supposed to do after it absorbed the Customs Preventative Service in the 1930's, but they are busy doing other things. Bottom line is that Canada's Border Agency should be patrolling the border.



You should probably stick to speaking about working at a port of entry, you have some knowledge there. It is obvious you don't know much about what happens inland.


----------



## brihard (14 Oct 2010)

WR said:
			
		

> You should probably stick to speaking about working at a port of entry, you have some knowledge there. It is obvious you don't know much about what happens inland.



Presumably you do. Could you enlighten those of us who are interested?


----------



## J.J (14 Oct 2010)

PM inbound...

If you know more of the workings of enforcement inland, please enlighten us....


----------



## brihard (15 Oct 2010)

WR- I think you misunderstand; I wasn't challenging you or your credibility. It was an honest question. You've cast quite a bit of doubt on the previous poster claiming some authority on the subject. I was just curious what your (presumably different) take was. I won't profess any expertise on this, but I am interested.

My apologies if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Oct 2010)

WR speaks from where he knows. If he can tell you, he will. If he doesn't answer, it's because he can't. He walks the walk.


----------



## brihard (15 Oct 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> WR speaks from where he knows. If he can tell you, he will. If he doesn't answer, it's because he can't. He walks the walk.



Yup, seen. I'm just curious what sort of proactive (investigative? Presumably intelligence driven?) work the 'inland' elements of CBSA would be involved with. Obviously prevention is better than dealing with something after the fact, and a lot of larger investigations, criminal organizations etc would have quite a substantial presence and consequently be of interest to agencies operating outside, on and within our borders.

I'm sure that what can be discussed will probably be fairly limited. It's just curiosity on my sake, looking at a field that I hope to later (or hopefully sooner) be involved in.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (20 Oct 2010)

WR said:
			
		

> You should probably stick to speaking about working at a port of entry, you have some knowledge there. It is obvious you don't know much about what happens inland.



I have reread my comment about Inland and what I said. It does sound like I know everything, which I don't. My bad. It was more a rant about why we need a Border Patrol then it was actual facts.

Having said that. I speak from what I hear about it from a friend in PREC and a superintendent who worked in PREC (Pacific Region Enforcement Centre). Inland does great work, I don't doubt that.

What I meant about reactive vs proactive is that, as far as my co-workers and management know, there is no inland cruising around looking for border jumpers on 0 ave in BC, unless they are with the IBET's who occasionally do some work there. Sure inland might get a call to go look for someone ect, that is reactive. What our agency needs is a proactive unit along the open border between ports, to catch them in the act.  Unless there is some secret Inland border patrol that the rest of the agency doesn't know about.

Obviously with 40,000+ people in Canada illegally or unaccounted for, inland has their hands full. This post was in regards to the pull out of the border patrol project by management and in no way meant to slander Inland. 

Modified to add that this video looks to show proactive activity http://vimeo.com/9751444


----------

